# Bo is 6 Months today



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I miss my chubby fuzzy baby at 8 weeks








It was 95 degrees that day when he came home
































Now today at 6 Months, he grew up so fast
















Cant wait to go in for some AC
























He has been the easiest puppy


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yep! They grow way too fast. Still very cute though.


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes they grow fast. But you still get to enjoy the personality that continues to grow as they encounter new things.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

he is so handsome!!
I know they do grow so fast seems like it was yesterday I got B
and that was 4 years ago


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Bo is a great looking dog , enjoy


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

Very cute


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice looking boy.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks he is so funny, he is so big for his age 83 pounds, and when he has a new toy he runs around swinging it and looks so goofy.


----------

